# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Tregoni ndonje ngjarje/tregime qesharake/interesante qe keni bere kur keni qen femije

## fisniku-student

*Kjo teme ka qellim qe te zbulohen disa fshehtesira apo te tregohen disa tregime apo ngjarje qe kemi bere apo ndonje rast qesharake qe kemi bere kur kemi qen femije...

besoje se kan te gjith forumistat dhe forumistet  ndonje ndodhi interesante per te treguar apo ndonje ngjarje qesharake kur kan qen femije , ne menyre qe te argetohemi apo te i zbulojme shkathetesit enerit tjetrit kur kemi qen femije ,thjeshte te kethhehemi mbrapa me kohen dhe te i shikojme fimijerin qe kemi kaluar... dhe te zbavitemi me ndonje ngjarje interesante qe kemi per te treguare...

mirpo me ksuhte qe kur te tregon ndonjeri ndonje ngjarje te mos e perqeshim ..por vetem te zbavitemi dhe te qeshim me ngjarjen qe do tregojme ne vazhdim...

edhe nje gje gjate ngjarjes te tregohemi te sinqerte qe ta tregojem ngjarjen se si ka qen ne te vertet...

zbavitje dhe te qeshura te kendshme...*

----------


## fisniku-student

*ja po e filloje une separi me nje ngjarje kur kam qen femije:

kam qen femije dhe e kam dashur sportin shume dhe jashtezakonishte kan qen i inkuadruar ne sport/futboll ...dhe kjo gje familjes sime ia shkatrrojek nervat.sepse nuk mesojsha vetem luaja me top tere diten ne lagje dhe tere dite nuk isha ne shtepi sepse luaja me top tere diten...
mirpo familja sidomos mamaja ime vendosi te me sanksionoje ,ne menyre qe te me largoje nga kjo loje qe mirresha une..dhe hapin e pare qe beri ma shpertheu topin ,mirpo gjeja top tjeter dhe vazhdoja perseri te luaja.. e verejti qe ko tentative deshtoje .dhe vazhdoi hapin tjeter dhe qafar beri .... me fshu te gjitha patikat apo pumat (te mathurat sportive) dhe tash une rash ne nje pozite te palakmushme dhe une tash prej inatit dhe nervozez qe ma beren keshtu ...vendosa te luaj ne kembe zbathur ...dhe keshtu vazhdova mirpo nje dite fillava te luaj ne oborrin eshtepisse dhe oborri ishet shume i papaershtatshem per te luajtur futboll ...dhe duke luajtur... e vendosa topin para dhe morra haz dhe tash ta shutoje topin ..mirpo kishte pas qen nje vendi ku qendronte topi si koder dhe kur po shutoje topin po i meshoje asaj kodre ...dhe ne ate raat me dukej vetja se me zuri kodra perfundi ...dhe kur shikova gishtin e madh te kembes se djathte ...ishte pas bere masaker ...sikur nje banane kur levorja esaj te ndahte pergjysme....


ky ishte tregimi im kur kam qen femije ...sigurishte tash jam me i vemendshem....*

----------


## Gimi3

*




 Postuar më parë nga fisniku-student

Kjo teme ka qellim qe te zbulohen disa fshehtesira apo te tregohen disa tregime apo ngjarje qe kemi bere apo ndonje rast qesharake qe kemi bere kur kemi qen femije...

besoje se kan te gjith forumistat dhe forumistet  ndonje ndodhi interesante per te treguar apo ndonje ngjarje qesharake kur kan qen femije , ne menyre qe te argetohemi apo te i zbulojme shkathetesit enerit tjetrit kur kemi qen femije ,thjeshte te kethhehemi mbrapa me kohen dhe te i shikojme fimijerin qe kemi kaluar... dhe te zbavitemi me ndonje ngjarje interesante qe kemi per te treguare...

mirpo me kushte qe kur te tregon ndonjeri ndonje ngjarje te mos e perqeshim ..por vetem te zbavitemi dhe te qeshim me ngjarjen qe do tregojme ne vazhdim...

edhe nje gje gjate ngjarjes te tregohemi te sinqerte qe ta tregojem ngjarjen se si ka qen ne te vertet...

zbavitje dhe te qeshura te kendshme...


data : 
11.05.2002
Ishte nje dite maji , dielli reflektonte rrezet e tij . 
E caktuam te dalim e gjithe klasa jone ne pishine ... takimi fillonte ne ora 10:00 te mengjesit , shkova une sebashku me ca shoke edhe prisnim te tjeret te vinin , mirepo ndodh qe nganjehere " Deshira dhe Mundesia nuk shkojne se bashku " , ndodhi qe gjysma e shoqerise erdhen , ne hymje takova nje shok i cili me ftoi te futem ne pishine , i thashe se ndoshta eshte ende uji i ftohet po luaj nje loje basketball ( I Love This Game ) mendimin tim e pranoi shoku dhe filluam te luajme nje loje , zakonisht per ne lojen e basketbollit nevoiten kushtet per loje , mirepo nganjehere kur eshte deshira per dicka ateher disa gjera anashkalohen !
Loja zhvillohej 3 me 3 , deri ne 6 shenime ... dy here depertova ne forme 1,2 step dhe shenova , pastaj shoku dha nje , pas kesaj topi u mor nga kundershtaret dhe ata shenuan 4 here , topi erdhi tek ne , shoku im shenoi perseri , rezultati u barazua 4 = 4 , te pestin e shenova une , ne ato momente loja mund te shkonte ne 2 diference , shoku tentoi te shenonte mirepo pa fat , fati deshi qe topi serish ti kthehej , ne ato momente asistoi tek une shkova ne forme skyhook ( gjysme horog ) papritmas  duke iu falenderuar kushteve se ku luanim rreshqita dhe e krisa doren e djathte!
Gjithcka u nderpre nje shok me percolli deri tek ambulanca vertet ishte rruge e gjate afer 1 km e gjysme , kur arritem aty nje moter medicinale me pyeti : 
Cfare ke ?
i thashe me duket kam krisur doren ?
Thirri doctorin dhe ai mori dicka ne forme te luges se drurit zakonisht ajo perdoret kur ta fut ne goje e pastaj ti ben : " Aaaaa " 
Ne moment thashe : " a eshte ky normal ? nese e ka per qellim te ma fus ne goje ate luge , ndersa une kisha dhimbje nga dora , ateher patjeter e fiton nojken " Crazy Doctor ".Ai mori ate dhe filloi te ma lidhte doren disi si formalisht dhe ma dha nje udhezim per ne Emergjence ne Prishtine , shkova ne shtepi e njoftova familjen , e morem makinen dhe drejt ne Emergjence te Prishtines .
Aty takova disa doctora te tjere me derguan deri tek Fotografimi i dores me futen ne nje vend te erret me qellim qe ta beja rengenin , kur e mer parasysh se ne cfare kushtesh behen sherbimet mjekesore vertet te ben te qash , ne ato momente shikoja nje tavoline te gjelber e ndare ne vija te bardha , ndjeva kurreshtje te pyes doctorin : " Do luajme ping pong?  vetem se mungonte rrjeta ?!
pas kesaj e shikova fotografimin ishte vetem nje ndrydhje e vogel , nje krisje e vogel ne dore ,
Pjesa e Veshtire Erdhi : 
Ai qe ma beri fotografimin me pyeti : " A jeni trim " 
Vet me vete thashe : " tani e di cfare me pret " 
Me derguan deri tek ai " Fizioterapeuti Simpatik " 
Vellezerve i tha cili nga ju eshte me i fort per nga fuqia ?
Ata te dyte pranuan me mbanin mua !
Ndersa doctori filloi te ma terhiqte doren dhe pergjat kohes qe e terhiqte bente keshtu : " Huuuuuuuuu " mendoja me vete a eshte ky SUMO ?
Njeri nga vellezerit propozoi tha kafshoje kete faculete ! I thashe nuk me hahet 
Pas ca minutave dora erdhi ne vendin e vet !
Ne ato momente e verejta se perveq lodhjes sime , kishte lodhje edhe tek doctori , i cili me pyeti si ndihesh tani ?
I thashe : Doctor , a djale a vajze?
Ma futen doren ne gips ashtu shkoja ne shkolle .
e kisha problem paksa me shkrimin , zakonisht shkruaja me doren e majte , doren te cilen e futa ne gips , mirepo eksperienca e se kaluares , e femijerise nuk mungoi ... kur isha i vogel shkruaja me te majten , pas ca ditesh e kisha nje Ese per te bere , i thashe profesorit se a prishe pune nese shkruaj me te shtypit , tha qe nuk prish pune vetem a je ai qe mundesh , ashtu e shkrova disi me duket 13-14 rreshta , erdhi rezultati pas nje jave e kisha marur 5-she ( dmth isha ne shkolle te mesme dhe kjo vleresohet si dicka e suksesshme ) 
Te them te drejten ishte eksperience e mire sepse pergjat kohes qe e krisa doren , pergjat kohes kur e futa ne gips disi edhe femrave ju dhimbsesha me shume , filluan te me ipnin AUTOGRAME ne GIPSIN tim . Pas kesaj , isha teper i pakujdessem , gipsi dobesohej sepse beja dush shpesh , luaja basket perseri edhe pse e kisha doren ne gips , ne nje ekskurzion qe mbahej ne Prizeren kaluam shume mire , mirepo me kalimin e kohes filloi te binte shi , shi i cili nuk zgjati shume , u ndal ... pas kesaj filluam te luanim futboll ! Ne ato momente rreshqita perseri mirepo tani ne bar , cfare vlen te theksohet se tani nuk e krisa doren por e krisa gipsin qe e mbaja , kur shkova ne terminin te cilin ma caktoi doctori pas dy javesh , ndjeva kenaqesi , nuk prisja dot hjekjen e gipsit ! Kur arrita zyren e tij , i shikoi fotografimet , tha po kjo qenka per mrekulli !!! Mirepo pas asaj kur preku gipsin qudi si su molis , nuk me hjeku gipsin por ma futi gipsin e dyte ! Isha i pikelluar , mirepo gabimi ishte i imi sepse une isha ai qe isha i pakujdesshem , ma caktoi terminin pas 1 jave , ditet kaluan erdhi koha te shkoja ne kontroll , kur shkova , s'kishte asnje njeri ! thashe me vete , sa fat qe kam ... do ta kryej se shpejti kete , kur arrita tek zyra , ne dere shkruante : 
" Stafi Mjekesor Gjendet Ne Greve " 
Cfare te beja ne ato momente ?!
U ktheva ne shtepi ... ashtu i deshperuar , i thashe vllaut tim qe ishte ne mjekesi , mendoj qe ka ardhur koha ta hjek kete ! Edhe si e bera?!
Mora nje thike ne forme sharre dhe fillova ta prej gipsin ,
 sot e asaj dite shpesh ndjej ndonje dhimbje nga e majta , mendoj qe te majten e kam thyer ... hahah se e djathta me eshte bere e forte si Guri i Granitit Fale Zotit *

----------


## alnosa

une po e tregoi nje ngjarjen time !
te marten ngrihem ne mengjes mir e bukur ,dhe me thot mami im qe kur te dal perjashta te hidhja dhe plerat .kur dal jasht marr ne nje dor plerat dhe ne tjetren canten time me nje bluze qe e vesh  ne pune kur heq xhaketen se eshte ftoht ..
dhe ne vend qe te hedh plerat hedh qesken ku kisha bluzen me menge te gjata ....dhe plerat e mija (lekura  prej domatesh ,qepesh udhetuan me mua 4 qytete me radhe .po keshtu ngjitem dhe ne pune ,po e shikoja qe po vinte ere qep po thash kushedi vjen ashensori se hipoin lloj lloj njerezish ....po per fat te keq ate dite shoqja ime ishte semur dhe i them merre te qeska ime bluzen time dhe vishe se une skam ftohte deri tani 
dhe ajo shkon dhe cte shoh plerat e shtepis time duke punuar me mua !!!
keshtu eshte kur sdi ku ta ket njeriu mendjen perpara !!!gajasuni tani se qenkam shume ne humor une sot ,,,,,,,,,haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## lara21k

> une po e tregoi nje ngjarjen time !
> te marten ngrihem ne mengjes mir e bukur ,dhe me thot mami im qe kur te dal perjashta te hidhja dhe plerat .kur dal jasht marr ne nje dor plerat dhe ne tjetren canten time me nje bluze qe e vesh  ne pune kur heq xhaketen se eshte ftoht ..
> dhe ne vend qe te hedh plerat hedh qesken ku kisha bluzen me menge te gjata ....dhe plerat e mija (lekura  prej domatesh ,qepesh udhetuan me mua 4 qytete me radhe .po keshtu ngjitem dhe ne pune ,po e shikoja qe po vinte ere qep po thash kushedi vjen ashensori se hipoin lloj lloj njerezish ....po per fat te keq ate dite shoqja ime ishte semur dhe i them merre te qeska ime bluzen time dhe vishe se une skam ftohte deri tani 
> dhe ajo shkon dhe cte shoh plerat e shtepis time duke punuar me mua !!!
> keshtu eshte kur sdi ku ta ket njeriu mendjen perpara !!!gajasuni tani se qenkam shume ne humor une sot ,,,,,,,,,haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Hahahahah O alnosa te marrte e mira se me shkrive. Po truri gje e madhe thuaj  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Leila

Chandler e kishte kete manine e te theksuarit fjalet qe nxirrte. But then again, njerezia e mbanin per homo.

C'jane keto lloj germash sa koka juaj?

----------


## fisniku-student

> une po e tregoi nje ngjarjen time !
> te marten ngrihem ne mengjes mir e bukur ,dhe me thot mami im qe kur te dal perjashta te hidhja dhe plerat .kur dal jasht marr ne nje dor plerat dhe ne tjetren canten time me nje bluze qe e vesh  ne pune kur heq xhaketen se eshte ftoht ..
> dhe ne vend qe te hedh plerat hedh qesken ku kisha bluzen me menge te gjata ....dhe plerat e mija (lekura  prej domatesh ,qepesh udhetuan me mua 4 qytete me radhe .po keshtu ngjitem dhe ne pune ,po e shikoja qe po vinte ere qep po thash kushedi vjen ashensori se hipoin lloj lloj njerezish ....po per fat te keq ate dite shoqja ime ishte semur dhe i them merre te qeska ime bluzen time dhe vishe se une skam ftohte deri tani 
> dhe ajo shkon dhe cte shoh plerat e shtepis time duke punuar me mua !!!
> keshtu eshte kur sdi ku ta ket njeriu mendjen perpara !!!gajasuni tani se qenkam shume ne humor une sot ,,,,,,,,,haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


heheh alnosa

----------


## fisniku-student

*ja edhe nje tregim /ngjarje qe me ka ndodh...kur kam qen ne luft ne kosove isha femije dhe serbet na pushtuan dhe na  detyruan qe ne ora 5 e mengjesit te i leshojme shtepiat dhe une dola ipari nga shtepia dhe u shperndam e tere familja une u strehova i vetem me nje mal ndersa familja ime u zu rob nga ushtria serbe ... dhe ne ate rast isha shume i brengosur si femije dhe vetem qaja  sepse shume shpifje dhe spekulime shperndaheshin ..se kinse familja ime eshet nisur per ne shqipri ndersa une i vetem ne mal..mbeta ...dhe u deshprova shume ...dhe vetem lotin mik kisha ...krejt jeta mu zbeh ndjehesha i vetem ..e di qe kam fjetur ne mal dy dite duke fjetur ne per mal...mirpo pas dy diteve ..vendosa si femije te dal prej malit dhe vendosa te rrezikoje  dhe dola ..ne per ushtri...mirpo me ruajti zoti dhe dola dhe shkova tek shtepia ime dhe i deshpruar per familjen time ..thosha ne vete kurr nuk kam per ti takuar..dhe hyra ne shtepin time te boshatisur ..mirpo  e takova gjyshin dhe u gezova aq shume sa qe mendova se e takova e gjith familjen ...mirpo pa disa oreve kuptova qe familja ime nuk kishte dalur ne shqipri si refugjat ...dhe erdhen pas nje dite dhe u bashkuam perseri ne gjirin familjare...

ky ishte tregimi im ..kujtim nga lufta...*

----------


## alnosa

> heheh alnosa


si ta marr une kete hehe .
per te qeshur ?se une per gallat e thash fisniko .kam dhe shume te tjera po sjam ne qef ti tregoj ? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alnosa

> *ja edhe nje tregim /ngjarje qe me ka ndodh...kur kam qen ne luft ne kosove isha femije dhe serbet na pushtuan dhe na  detyruan qe ne ora 5 e mengjesit te i leshojme shtepiat dhe une dola ipari nga shtepia dhe u shperndam e tere familja une u strehova i vetem me nje mal ndersa familja ime u zu rob nga ushtria serbe ... dhe ne ate rast isha shume i brengosur si femije dhe vetem qaja  sepse shume shpifje dhe spekulime shperndaheshin ..se kinse familja ime eshet nisur per ne shqipri ndersa une i vetem ne mal..mbeta ...dhe u deshprova shume ...dhe vetem lotin mik kisha ...krejt jeta mu zbeh ndjehesha i vetem ..e di qe kam fjetur ne mal dy dite duke fjetur ne per mal...mirpo pas dy diteve ..vendosa si femije te dal prej malit dhe vendosa te rrezikoje  dhe dola ..ne per ushtri...mirpo me ruajti zoti dhe dola dhe shkova tek shtepia ime dhe i deshpruar per familjen time ..thosha ne vete kurr nuk kam per ti takuar..dhe hyra ne shtepin time te boshatisur ..mirpo  e takova gjyshin dhe u gezova aq shume sa qe mendova se e takova e gjith familjen ...mirpo pa disa oreve kuptova qe familja ime nuk kishte dalur ne shqipri si refugjat ...dhe erdhen pas nje dite dhe u bashkuam perseri ne gjirin familjare...
> 
> ky ishte tregimi im ..kujtim nga lufta...*


fisnik une prisja te qeshja mor vlla ,ti na rrenqethe me kete qe shkruan ..
ketu jemi tek humori dhe jo tek kujtimet e hidhura .....nejse ,nejse pershendetje  :buzeqeshje:  

gimi per zotin me qerrove me ato shkronjat te lutem .me bere te ve syze .
po mos shkruaj mor burr i dheut keshtu se kemi qef ti lexojme dhe na dhembin syte .........tregim i bukur gjithsesi .

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

> une po e tregoi nje ngjarjen time !
> te marten ngrihem ne mengjes mir e bukur ,dhe me thot mami im qe kur te dal perjashta te hidhja dhe plerat .kur dal jasht marr ne nje dor plerat dhe ne tjetren canten time me nje bluze qe e vesh  ne pune kur heq xhaketen se eshte ftoht ..
> dhe ne vend qe te hedh plerat hedh qesken ku kisha bluzen me menge te gjata ....dhe plerat e mija (lekura  prej domatesh ,qepesh udhetuan me mua 4 qytete me radhe .po keshtu ngjitem dhe ne pune ,po e shikoja qe po vinte ere qep po thash kushedi vjen ashensori se hipoin lloj lloj njerezish ....po per fat te keq ate dite shoqja ime ishte semur dhe i them merre te qeska ime bluzen time dhe vishe se une skam ftohte deri tani 
> dhe ajo shkon dhe cte shoh plerat e shtepis time duke punuar me mua !!!
> keshtu eshte kur sdi ku ta ket njeriu mendjen perpara !!!gajasuni tani se qenkam shume ne humor une sot ,,,,,,,,,haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


hallall te qofte lal,po te kishe tregu edhe ndonje tjeter mir do ta beje se i paske te forta!  :perqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

[QUOTE][B]


> fisnik une prisja te qeshja mor vlla ,ti na rrenqethe me kete qe shkruan ..
> ketu jemi tek humori dhe jo tek kujtimet e hidhura .....nejse ,nejse pershendetje


*e di qe nuk ishte per te qeshure por ...por megjithate ishte nje kujtim femijerie...ndoshta bene pjese edhe kjo ne kete teme...


rrespekte....*

----------


## fisniku-student

> si ta marr une kete hehe .
> per te qeshur ?se une per gallat e thash fisniko .kam dhe shume te tjera po sjam ne qef ti tregoj ?


sigurishte kjo ishte shenje... se qesha .. ja ta e pershkruaj hahaha :uahaha:

----------


## Dorontina

> *
> une i vetem ne mal..mbeta ...dhe u deshprova shume ...dhe vetem lotin mik kisha ...krejt jeta mu zbeh ndjehesha i vetem ..e di qe kam fjetur ne mal dy dite duke fjetur ne per mal...mirpo pas dy diteve ..vendosa si femije te dal prej malit dhe vendosa te rrezikoje  dhe dola ..ne per ushtri...mirpo me ruajti zoti dhe dola dhe shkova tek shtepia ime dhe i deshpruar per familjen time ..thosha ne vete kurr nuk kam per ti takuar..dhe hyra ne shtepin time te boshatisur ..mirpo  e takova gjyshin dhe u gezova aq shume sa qe mendova se e takova e gjith familjen ...ky ishte tregimi im ..kujtim nga lufta...*


vertet nji perjetim per te mos e harruar kurrr...por ke pshtu kjo asht me e rendeshmja...

Une isha me famile ne pushim ne ulqin dhe nji ditë kishim taku nji te familes ne shetije ne nji mbramje dhe te nesermen vendosem te shkom jo me plazhe po ne nji koder ku kishte pisha e deti ishte shum posht..mezi zbritshim dhe uji ishte teper i thell ....
Une e kisha qanten time me te gjtha paret dhe pasaportat e qdo gja me vler me vete te gjith zbriten mu la ne deti po edhe une doja nganjiher me shku dhe me shiqu e i thash vllaut me ma vjerr qanten me nji peme , pema (lisi) ishte shum i gjat mezi u ban dy veta e vjerrem keshtu e kisha qanten mbi kokê dhe as se kapte dielli as rreziku.i vjedhjes...ndejtem sa ndejtem kemi mbledh teshat dhe shkum ne banesê, kur te dera mu ka kujtu qanta ne lis .....kemi shku me kerr si te trent te gjith....
qanta ishte aty krejt vetun ... :buzeqeshje:  qfar vrapimi .... :pa dhembe:

----------


## DESA

Klasa e dyte fillore. Dita e pare e shkolles. perparse te reja te zeza me jaka te bardha. Canta te reja me librat e porsa bler. Gjith gezim mbaroj dita e pare e shkolles paksa heret. Gjith vajzat e klases vendosem te ecim bashke deri te sheshi kryesor i qytetit ku ndodhesh Busti i Enverit  dhe anash  2 shatervane te medha te cilat ishin me uje por nuk i kishin hap  cezmat qe te hidhej uji perpjet. Si femij qe ishim  te gjith  hipem perreth shatrivanit dhe filluam te ecim  rrotull e rrotull....    tu qesh e tu kenaq  per nji moment  vajza me e gjate e me e dobet e klases u tremb nga nje kalimtar dhe  ka ra  mbrena  .... u zhyt komplet  u be qull dhe  librat  dolen ne siperfaqe....  shume kemi qesh  ...   ajo nuk qante se u be  qull por qante per librat e fletoret qe u bene qull...   :kryqezohen:

----------


## fisniku-student

*ja nje tregim tjeter

kur isha i vogel kam qen i fort nderfemije dhe ...dhe ishte nje dite ediele dhe ishte dasem ,martohej halla ime ...dhe ne femijet mblidheshim per te luajtur ...dhe nje prej femijeve te lagjes ...me ftoi ne te rrezohemi (te perlahemi/te rrafemi/miqesishte) une refuzova oferten e pare ..mirpo me ngacmonte ai dhe me thoshte se po ke frike...me neveriti kjo shume dhe thash hajde pra po pranoje te dalim ne dyluftim dhe si e fillova dyluftimin vetem kur po fillon britma e tij ....dhe ne ate moment iu thye krahu atij femiu...ishte nje tronditje ne ate dite gezimi si per mua dhe krejt dasmegjinjet aty ...une rash ne pozite te keqe ...se ishet me mua kur e theu krahun dhe me mbeti faji mua ...dhe nena si denim me mbylli ne shtepi dy dite si denim...haj medet haj tash me vete se pse u futa ne telashe ...

tani krejt femijet tjere te lagjes me frikesoheshin dhe me thoshin shiko ai qe ia theu krahun atij djalit... ehhe ky ishte tregimi im "kung fu fisniku"

*

----------


## _Elena_

*Ndiqja nga pas nje kiçar dhe kur ju afrova me dha nje shqelm dhe me nxiu tyrinjt  
Mos e kapsha pellua se ja tregoj une 
Tani ai i shkreti mund te ket pleheruar ndonje peme  
/P.s Rendesi ka qe nuk me la me shenja lool*

----------


## Leila

Sa me shume rritemi, aq me shume terbohemi. Gafat i bej keto vitet e fundit. Nje dite ne dyqan iu afrova nje plaku qe kishte futur duarte ne xhepa, i futa krahun, e shtrengova fort dhe iu ngjesha edhe me shume, mbeshteta koken te supi i tij dhe psheretiva. Ai s'levizi, s'beri as gek as mek, vec ktheu koken e me shikonte nga larte. Mora fryme thelle, dhe ndjeva ne faqe qe materialin e xhaketes nuk e kisha ndjere ndo here mbi njerezit qe njoh, plus mungonte dhe era e cigares. Ngrita koken dhe e leshova rrembimthi pa e pare kush ishte. Kishte floke te bardhe, aq me mjaftonte te kuptoja se nuk ishte njeriu qe desha te perqafoja -- tim ate.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Sa me shume rritemi, aq me shume terbohemi. Gafat i bej keto vitet e fundit. Nje dite ne dyqan iu afrova nje plaku qe kishte futur duarte ne xhepa, i futa krahun, e shtrengova fort dhe iu ngjesha edhe me shume, mbeshteta koken te supi i tij dhe psheretiva. Ai s'levizi, s'beri as gek as mek, vec ktheu koken e me shikonte nga larte. Mora fryme thelle, dhe ndjeva ne faqe qe materialin e xhaketes nuk e kisha ndjere ndo here mbi njerezit qe njoh, plus mungonte dhe era e cigares. Ngrita koken dhe e leshova rrembimthi pa e pare kush ishte. Kishte floke te bardhe, aq me mjaftonte te kuptoja se nuk ishte njeriu qe desha te perqafoja -- tim ate.


ahhahaha :uahaha:   :pa dhembe:   :uahaha:

----------


## alnosa

hahaha sa histori te bukura.
kur  kam qene rreth 7 vjec ,luanim me pafka ..pllakatonc quhej loja ..
nje shoqe ime qe une gjithmone i fitoja asaj,ma fluturon pafken prej guri nga koka nga inati ,dhe u nisa me vrap p[er tu ngjitur ne shtepi dhe ne vend qe te qaja olele koka me dhem ,qaja olele gjaku sa me dhemb dhe ulerisja sa corodita gjith pallatin ....me olele gjaku qe ma vrau koken .....

----------

